# Hedgehogs in the classroom



## aschmutt (Dec 1, 2009)

I have the opportunity to adopt a hedgehog that is 1 1/2 yrs old and I would like to bring it into my classroom (4th grade) to keep as a class pet. My first question is-do hedgehogs make good classroom pets? Can they be left over the weekend or would they require being taken home? Obviously they would be taken home over the longer breaks, 

My second question is if it is wise to adopt a hedgehog that has been neglected and what the success rate is of re-socializing them. This hedgehog hasn't been socialized in the last 6 months or so, and he defintiely would need some work. I am worried he won't get used to being handled by many hands. 

Thanks for any input you have!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Honestly... I'd say look for a different pet for your classroom. If you want a hedgehog for home, then adopt it.

Hedgehogs are nocturnal, this animal is going to be sleeping the entire time your kids are in school. They also have temperature requirements of a minimum of 72F. I don't know about your school, but I know some around here are hard to keep warm. Plus hedgehogs tend to get extremely defensive (ie scared) in loud environments. I cannot imagine a 4th grade classroom is anywhere near quiet. They also require daily care and at least 1 hr of socialization daily. You will also have a poop smeared running wheel to clean every morning.

Hedgehogs that have not been socialized are not going to be that much fun for kids anyway. They often are very defensive and will have their quills erect or stay curled up in a tight quill ball. This isn't something a child is going to want to touch.

I've had extremely good luck with socializing hedgehogs that are extremely defensive, but it takes a lot of time, patience and often a quiet environment. By lots of time I mean it took over 6 months for one of my rescues to become more social and over a year to be friendly.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

IMO, they don't make good classroom pets. Hedgehog are nocturnal and most of them would be bottered beeing woken up during the day and all the noise. Also, the temperature is often regulated by some central furnice and might not be adequate for a hedgehog (and may also fluctuate wich isn't good too).

Yes, the hedgehog would have to be taken home on the weekend, you never know if the temperature drops, he kik his food bowl gets sick or anything.

If he isn't socialised on top of that, I would say no.

Also, I wonder, if there's vet bills, I believe it's you who is gonna pay for that, not the school. It can run quite expensive when an emergency arrise. I've been lucky and only had about 500$ (in 4 years) of emergency (only) vet bills. Some people spend that in one occurence.

edit: I replied at the same time as Kalandra


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that it would be great to adopt him but I personally don't think a hedgehog would make a good classroom pet. They are noturnal and it seems as if all the noise an activity would be keeping them awake. Plus Im not sure if the kids would find him interesting during the day because this is when they are sleeping, when in their hide you can't see them or all you see is quills when they are rolled up sleeping. 

Also about leaving them alone over the weekend I personally would not feel comfortable doing this. My personal reasons for this is that their food and water needs to be changed daily and the dishes washed out, I spot clean any messes out of the cage and put everything back in order, clean his bathroom area, I check my hedgie over as well to make sure he didn't get an injury while I was sleeping or get hair wrapped around his legs. I do these daily and for these reasons a lone I would suggest the hedgie coming home on the weekends in my personal opinion. 

Also Im not sure what the schools policy would be with leaving the heating on in the cage when no one is there but I know they can be stricter with this similiar to how many college dorm do not allow heaters left on. Many schools turn the heat down at night or the ac off in the summer. To me this seems like it would make the temperature flucuate too much. 

These are just my personal views though so hopefully there will be more posts to get others' views on this topic. I think in reguards to your question of adopting one though that this would be great. Even if you worked with the hedgie every day and he still did not want human interaction he would at least be given a great home where he could live out his life in comfort with the things he needs. Keep us posted and if you get him pictures are always enjoyed


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I would discourage this based on the points already brought up and would also like to mention that they are more fragile than they appear. From other posts I've seen on here a very small fall can break bones, and although children try to be careful, accidents happen. I myself have almost dropped my hedgie, Whyte, because he suddenly startled and the poke of the sharp quills hurt through the fleece I had under him. I didn't expect to be quilled right through the fleece like that and it made me jump. Then, of course, because I jumped he huffed again, quills completely stabbing out, poor guy. I just don't feel a classroom environment would be in the hedgehog's best interest.

Perhaps if you worked with him at home and got him tame you could do presentations with him a couple times a year but living there I just think would be too stressful.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I highly recommend adopting this hedgehog, as it seems like an animal in need. For an adult a hedgehog could be a wonderful pet. For a class pet you would be better suited with a guinea pig or hamster. Both are much easier to hold and have fur as opposed to quills, so they won't hurt. A well socialized pet won't bite either. They both drink from water bottles instead of bowls, so they require less attention, and a hamster can easily be left over the weekend with a good supply of food. Guinea pigs would need to be taken home, but they are much easier to take care of than a hedgehog. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I follow the same opinion as the others who have posted. It may be a great thing for you to adopt this hedgehog, but she wouldn't do well at all in the classroom. She'll be asleep all day, it'd be difficult to keep her warm without a ceramic heat emitter (which runs about $100 for everything needed), all of the noise would scare her, and it'd be difficult for the kids to hold her, not to mention dangerous for the hedgehog. If she were to huff or try to escape, how well could a 4th grader hold on to her without hurting her?
If you do decide to adopt her, the best place for her to live would be at your house. You could keep her warmer, safer, and happier there, and you could work on socializing her in the evenings, when she's starting to wake up a bit. Depending on her personality, you could watch her play in a playpen and get her used to your presence that way, or cuddle her in a blanket in your lap while you were watching tv, grading papers, etc. Perhaps after several months in your care, if she was friendlier and happier, you could take her for a visit to your classroom so your students could meet her and learn about her then.


----------



## aschmutt (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks so much for all of your replies. After reading them and reading more about hedgehogs' care and needs, I won't be adopting it for my classroom. It would be a great animal to bring for visits, as mentioned, however I would definitely keep it at home. Thanks again for replying to my questions!


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I had the strangest deja vu over this post... :? 

I just wanted to say that I thought everyone's replies were very well said. Haven't seen so many great posts on one thread in awhile


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am glad to see that you decided not to get him for your classroom pet. As a breeder I have refused to sell a hedgehog to someone that wanted to have it as a classroom pet. Congratulations on making a good decision.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you very much for listening to us all!  I encountered a very bad situation with a hedgehog as a classroom pet, where the hedgehog was malnourished, very defensive, and in general bad health. Although a large part of that was due to misinformation or no information at all on the part of the teacher (as primary caregiver to the animal), I hate the thought of hedgies as classroom pets. :? 
If you do end up taking in this little one, we'd love to see pics once he/she has had a chance to settle in a bit!


----------

